# My personal website



## trollmannen (Feb 19, 2008)

As I've just recently purchased a new domain and spent some time constructing the websites for it, I do appreciate the opportunity to just advertise for it just a little bit. 

So if you want to have a look at what I do, just visit www.hpjenssen.com and have a look around. Should be fairly self explanatory. 

I also appreciate feedback and comments on the actual website itself as well as the contents. Write what you feel, I'm not easily offended and always on a quest to better things, so I WANT to know if you don't like it. (I like to know if you like it as well... )


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 19, 2008)

when Im on the lighting page I cant seem to get back to the original page with out clicking the back button a million times, this seems this to be the case on the parts of the site needing a language selection.
I dont particularly like the brown colouring. but apart from that:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

